
Tarn Adams – Villains in Dwarf Fortress - Impossible
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-7TtPX5uhg
======
gota
It is always a pleasure to listen to Toady One speak about DF. He seems to be
perpetually at that stage, regarding DF, where you like something a lot, the
initial hype is gone but given way to a more 'profound' sense of pleasure from
understading it

In this talk particularly this is evident when he talks about traditional game
structures, he talks about using them to 'cutting corners' but not in a bad
way

Sidenote: Tarn's voice registers in my head like H. Jon Benjamins in some bits

